

Interview: The Pitch is a podcast that lets you invest in early-stage startups - keesj
https://medium.com/@BetaList/b40d3ae13bca

======
keesj
We featured The Pitch on BetaList a while ago and since I was really intrigued
about the concept I decided to interview the founders to hear more about the
backstory.

Would love to hear what the HN community thinks :)

